# Looking at 02 allroad



## airdbeck23 (May 25, 2004)

Looking into either an 02 allroad 2.7tt or 02 a6 4.2. Asked questions in the other forum about issues with the 4.2 anyone here have any advice/info I should consider or look into? Car has 150K on the clock. I know the timming belt was changed but thats about it for maintenence. Thanks


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

If you don't have much history on the allroad, I'd suggest looking at the 4.2 A6. The 4.2 is quite a bit easier to deal with as far as maintenance costs are concerned. 

I mean... With the allroad, you've got to deal with airbags that'll basically go out roughly every 50-60k unless it's got some aftermarket ones. Plus the compressor... Plus a slew of other things. 

If you go to quattroworld, they've got an allroad buyer's guide that'll basically cover over what to look for.


----------



## airdbeck23 (May 25, 2004)

Ok thanks for the info. Yes the seller told me the compressor is making noise he says is louder than it should. Thanks again.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I bought an 02 allroad about six months ago with just over 150k and here's what I've done or am doing really soon:

replaced fuel pump ($800)
PS front axle ($200 from raxles)
will be doing all front control arms ($900 europa parts)
will need to replace compressor soon ($400 Arnott)
will be doing timing belt service ($400 Blauparts)

I'm doing everything except I had the fuel pump done at a shop so that price is a little inflated. My air bags are in good shape but if/when I need to replace them it will be about $300 per corner. I did my homework (like you are doing) and knew what I was getting myself into. I got a good deal on the price for mine and plan on keeping the rig for a while so the repairs aren't too bad. You will save a bunch of money if you can do a lot of the work yourself. Good luck.


----------



## airdbeck23 (May 25, 2004)

thanks for the input!! I'm still up in the air about it. I do most if not all of the work myself. The only thing that worries me a bit is the issues I read about with the torque converter on the auto tranny. It has some issues with the flex section of the downpipe but can bring it to my work to weld. Are there any ways of checking condition of the airbags? Do they show signs of wear or just give out?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

A way to check is to leave the car on level 1 and let it sit overnight. If you notice that it's really saggy (either all around or a corner), then the bags are leaking. 

The torque converter can be suspect. One thing still on my to-do list is the transmission fluid and filter change. If you're really serious about getting this car, I'd recommend getting a VAGCOM if you haven't already.


----------

